# Goldberg Segment - The Reaction Thread *CHILDHOOD BACK FOR ONE NIGHT!*



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

That was fun. Kudos to the crowd for not being cunts like the majority of them are these days.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

WCW Theme. Breathing the Smoke. Awesome promo. "YOU'RE LAST!"

So happy he got the reaction he did. Fucking awesome :mark:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Well.....he's still got that intensity. Important to remember that he was loved for more than being undefeated. We bought that he was legit because that intensity was next level


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

I would fire everybody on the roster and just hire Oldberg and Scotty Steiner to cut promos for 3 hours. Fucking owned Lame ass WWE.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

WWE has been pushing Reigns no mic skills, no passion ass up everyones ass for years now and can't get over.

A near 50 year old legend who previously never had any real mic skills comes out to gigantic pops and SLAYS one of the best promos of the year..

Goldberg made the entire RAW roster look like new hires at NXT...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

"You're last" was a great line. That turned out being a lot better than I thought it would be. Fans are such frauds, they act like they're "too cool" to mark for Goldberg but like it or not, the man has a fucking aura to him.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*THOSE FUCKING FEELS BROH!1*

Watching this goddamn legend after so many years, hearing his fucking theme song almost bring a tear to my eye, my fucking childhood hero! :banderas

I don't care about whay anyone fucking says, Goldberg is the ultimate legend and that shit was epic as hell. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Thanks WWE for giving me this special moment, after so many bullshit.


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

WTF was with Dunn/WWE producers having him come to the ring with his epic WCW theme and then have him leave to his shitty WWE theme? That was stupid!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

That was a great little moment right there.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: THOSE FUCKING FEELS BROH!1*

It was truly amazing tonight.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

Goldberg. What a star.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

Entire roster should be ashamed of themselves that a dude with the mic skills of a rock just came out and cut a better promo then the majority of the roster


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

It's crazy... we've heard for like a week it's happening... I waited all night getting kind of bored waiting for Goldberg... all day they tweeted he was there, etc.

Then he comes out... and something about it just gave me chills. SOmething about it got me amped. I even got out of bed to type this.

The guy is something special. He may not be the best in-ring. He may not be the best on the mic. But there's NO DENYING when he comes to the ring - It's something really special. 

I bet ratings are big for RAW tomorrow. Goldberg is the real deal.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: THOSE FUCKING FEELS BROH!1*

Like I said in the Raw thread, I felt like a kid again for one night. The incredible crowd, the promo. I never thought this would happen. And I was shitting on this last week. The build still won't be fun because they are both part timers, but I'm extremely thankful for this moment as a wrestling fan.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: THOSE FUCKING FEELS BROH!1*

It was definitely the best highlight of Raw tonight


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: THOSE FUCKING FEELS BROH!1*

Gonna be sad when the whole forum turns on him once he puts on a shit match with Brock.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Entire roster should be ashamed of themselves that a dude with the mic skills of a rock just came out and cut a better promo then the majority of the roster


It's because every word that came out his mouth was the truth. He believed it. He owned it. You could feel the emotion. And of course, Goldberg has verbal charisma and THE LOOK. He looks like he means every single word he says.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

Nice promo, but he could barely throw his two punches and kick during his entrance or pick up his 90lb kid. That match is going to be a trainwreck and he will NOT get a kind reaction like that in Toronto.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



mikehayman said:


> WTF was with Dunn/WWE producers having him come to the ring with his epic WCW theme and then have him leave to his shitty WWE theme? That was stupid!


Might use both. Enters to WCW theme leaves to WWE theme.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



T-Viper said:


> Nice promo, but he could barely throw his two punches and kick during his entrance or pick up his 90lb kid. That match is going to be a trainwreck and he will NOT get a kind reaction like that in Toronto.


The match will be shit but to be fair it was probably that tight ass jacket and jeans that held back the punches and kicks


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

It's really sad.. I forgot what real wrestling promos were.. It's been so fucking long since someone cut a legit, unscripted, from the soul, from the passion in their body 110% legit wrestling promo.. That was the saddest part of this as great as it was... Goldberg truly is the embodiment of a lost era..


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

GOOOOOOOOOLDBERG


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



Therapy said:


> It's really sad.. I forgot what real wrestling promos were.. It's been so fucking long since someone cut a legit, unscripted, from the soul, from the passion in their body 110% legit wrestling promo.. That was the saddest part of this as great as it was... Goldberg truly is the embodiment of a lost era..


That unscripted WWE 2K17 video game plug passion :kobelol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

Honest to God I expect that to be an average segment at best, but that was freaking great and the "Brock, you're not just next, you are last" got me chills. Made me remember why I had my Goldberg t shirt as a kid, like Jericho would say it, the guy has "IT".

2 things made laugh though: Sami didn't gave a fuck about Goldberg entrance and Bill hugging kids that had to be asking their parents: "Who the hell was that guy?"

Final thought would be that, seeing a below average wrestler and mic worker gets that kind of reaction, I wonder how many on the current roster would be received the same way 15-20 years from now and honestly I can't think of many besides Cena


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

Congrats to Goldberg. I hope Vince & everyone in the back were reminded what a star in this business looks like.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

Goldberg exposed what was really wrong with MNR, SD not so much because AJ Styles, John Cena and Dean Ambrose to a lesser extent are booked correctly and what they do on screen is watchable television. Their midcard also isn't the drizzling shits. 

Goldberg's return cemented to the audience that, when a somebody has presence you notice and the 95% of the roster just doesn't have that in comparison. As much as I give Roman Reigns shit for his almost non-existent character and misalignment, at least he has presence, Chris Jericho has presence, Braun Strowman has presence, Big Cass has presence. 

Even Goldberg himself said what was really wrong in his promo, people have no superheros to invest in anymore, the people running the show have more or less forgotten what pro wrestling is supposed to be about. Goldberg was clearly all for the kids, because he knows him being there and being badass can give the new generation a glimpse as to what actual wrestlers look and act like. Fuck nostalgia. Fuck your bitter jaded feelings, fuck Sami Zayn for no-selling him with his non-charismatic ass.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



mikehayman said:


> WTF was with Dunn/WWE producers having him come to the ring with his epic WCW theme and then have him leave to his shitty WWE theme? That was stupid!


Said the same in the Raw thread. They need to make their minds up as to which theme they want to use.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

I give *no fucks* about Goldberg, nor do I give any fucks about Brock Lesnar or their upcoming piece o'shit match.

That being said, I do feel like that about much of what goes on in WWE right now, and he did seem absolutely thrilled to be back in a wrestling ring, cut a damn good, heartfelt promo for like the first time in his life and I honestly can't fault him for that. My interest remains nonexistent, but for his fans it must've been pretty spectacular.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



B. [R] said:


> Goldberg exposed what was really wrong with MNR, SD not so much because AJ Styles, John Cena and Dean Ambrose to a lesser extent are booked correctly and what they do on screen is watchable television. Their midcard also isn't the drizzling shits.
> 
> Goldberg's return cemented to the audience that, when a somebody has presence you notice and the 95% of the roster just doesn't have that in comparison. As much as I give Roman Reigns shit for his almost non-existent character and misalignment, at least he has presence, Chris Jericho has presence, Braun Strowman has presence, Big Cass has presence.
> 
> Even Goldberg himself said what was really wrong in his promo, people have no superheros to invest in anymore, the people running the show have more or less forgotten what pro wrestling is supposed to be about. Goldberg was clearly all for the kids, because he knows him being there and being badass can give the new generation a glimpse as to what actual wrestlers look and act like*. Fuck nostalgia. Fuck your bitter jaded feelings, fuck Sami Zayn for no-selling him with his non-charismatic ass.*


Maybe Sami is a grown ass man and doesn't want to suck another guy off because he was good in the past


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



Therapy said:


> It's really sad.. I forgot what real wrestling promos were.. It's been so fucking long since someone cut a legit, unscripted, from the soul, from the passion in their body 110% legit wrestling promo.. That was the saddest part of this as great as it was... Goldberg truly is the embodiment of a lost era..


The question everyone in the back has to ask themselves is how can we create guys like this again? They're gonna have to if they want this company to survive for the next 10-20 years.

Also, I'm having a great time laughing at the responses on twitter. The same fans who were so fucking pissed at Conor McGregor for calling today's WWE roster dweebs compared to guys like Rock and Austin apparently realized in the last 3 hours that he was right. 

:duck


----------



## KingNakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

What a titan he is. The promo has me amped and I'm now looking forward to a match with Lesnar in it for the first time in a long time.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



KC Armstrong said:


> The question everyone in the back has to ask themselves is how can we create guys like this again? They're gonna have to if they want this company to survive for the next 10-20 years.
> 
> Also, I'm having a great time laughing at the responses on twitter. The same fans who were so fucking pissed at Conor McGregor for calling today's WWE roster dweebs compared to guys like Rock and Austin apparently realized in the last 3 hours that he was right.
> 
> :duck


Guys will never be that popular today . Wrestling is a Niche product that had it's boom and it's now faded away. If Goldberg debuted today no one would give a fuck.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

I guess this time would have been better spent on a boring match getting over the new talent, right? Fuck the hell off! I feel sad for anyone that calls themselves a wrestling fan, watched him in 98, but has allowed themselves to become so tainted that they couldn't even allow themselves to be a kid again for those 20 minutes. Bill Goldberg froze time, dragged my ass back to 98 then brought my ass back to 16 and made me proud to be a wrestling fan. If I sound like a hopeless sentimental type, then that is great because that is exactly what I am right now.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

I'll say this. Quite possibly the best promo Goldberg has ever cut in his entire career.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



Whorse said:


> I guess this time would have been better spent on a boring match getting over the new talent, right? Fuck the hell off! I feel sad for anyone that calls themselves a wrestling fans, watched him in 98, but has allowed themselves to become so tainted that they couldn't even allow themselves to be a kid again for those 20 minutes. Bill Goldberg froze time, dragged my ass back to 98 then brought my ass back to 16 and made me proud to be a wrestling fan. If I sound like a hopeless sentimental type, then that great because that is exactly what I am right now.


Exactly how I feel.

Repped!!!!


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



KingCosmos said:


> Maybe Sami is a grown ass man and doesn't want to suck another guy off because he was good in the past


Well if he carried himself like someone who could Main Event PPVs and sell tickets, then maybe he wouldn't be in the back looking like an asshole while a 50 year old man comes out and makes him and his peers look like fucking idiots. 

Maybe, they should take charge of their own destinies and really lobby to get themselves and their shit over, so this kind of thing doesn't have to happen anymore. 

Fuck off with that pretentious bullshit.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

The bitter side of me almost thinks Vince was hoping he'd bomb.. I mean really. What measuring stick have we had with Goldberg since he retired? None and he left with people booing his ass out of the building..

I really have to imagine even Vince had to have had a harsh reality check with that response.. That crowd was mostly casuals.. It wasn't a smark crowd at all and he got a reaction like no other...


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



KingCosmos said:


> Guys will never be that popular today . Wrestling is a Niche product that had it's boom and it's now faded away. If Goldberg debuted today no one would give a fuck.



I'm not saying they could ever get back to late 90s ratings, but they're gonna have to create guys like this if they don't want to lose a big chunk of the 2.5-3 million people who have not abandoned them yet.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

I love Goldberg


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



B. [R] said:


> Well if he carried himself like someone who could Main Event PPVs and sell tickets, then maybe he wouldn't be in the back looking like an asshole while a 50 year old man comes out and makes him and his peers look like fucking idiots.
> 
> Maybe, they should take charge of their own destinies and really lobby to get themselves and their shit over, so this kind of thing doesn't have to happen anymore.
> 
> Fuck off with that pretentious bullshit.


Or maybe he just doesn't give a fuck? You are really overthinking it


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

By the way, I didn't even notice Sami or New Day during all of that. I was focused on the only star on my screen.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



KC Armstrong said:


> I'm not saying they could ever get back to late 90s ratings, but they're gonna have to create guys like this if they don't want to lose a big chunk of the 2.5-3 million people who have not abandoned them yet.


The game has changed, fans are more worried about backstage politics to care about the actual show and characters they potray. Every element of the fans perception is based on what's going on backstage. People don't care about the product in and of itself anymore


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



KingCosmos said:


> Or maybe he just doesn't give a fuck? You are really overthinking it


I don't think I am after catching up on the last 3 hours of RAW, i'm sorry for those that sat through that shit.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

That was the LOUDEST fucking reaction I've ever heard in a long time, even louder than Punk/Cena at MTIB. Goddamn now THIS is a STAR. Baddass aura all over. I'm fucking hyped for Lesnar/Goldberg.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

Goldberg made me cry


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

So good to see him. A reminder of the days when wrestling was actually exciting to watch. What a contrast to 'the new era'.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



KC Armstrong said:


> By the way, I didn't even notice Sami or New Day during all of that. I was focused on the only star on my screen.


Exactly. Those guys could have been butt naked jerking each other off and I wouldn't have even noticed. Much less given a shit.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*

That was just awesome seeing him back after 12 long years, me being a grown man with kids, it brought me back to the glorious days of wrestling. A legend in this business , it will be great to seeing him in one more match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I marked. It really took me back a lot of years when I was watching his run unfold back in the day. Good stuff.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



Godway said:


> "You're last" was a great line. That turned out being a lot better than I thought it would be. Fans are such frauds, they act like they're "too cool" to mark for Goldberg but like it or not, the man has a fucking aura to him.


Because despite what smarks say online, he's from a very beloved time period where they actually knew how to create stars. And they may not act like it, but hearing those cymbals crash and seeing the entrance, and the crowd going nuts...it sends them right back to that time and all the good feelings come back.


Personally, I know Goldberg wasn't the greatest wrestler and wasn't Mick Foley on the stick, but I was always a big fan. In WCW, they knew how to take a Goldberg and make him a star. They made him SUCH a star that in 2016, he's basically more over than the entire WWE roster. That's both insanely good star making ability by WCW AND pathetically awful star making ability by WWE. What did those cheers say tonight? "We are happier to see this nearly 50 year old man who was a total badass back in the day that we haven't seen in 12 years than we are to see these everyday losers and complete non-stars presented to us every week. In fact, we are SO MUCH happier." 

This is why I laugh when people say "Goldberg was such a flash in the pan." Really? He returned one night with a one week build and cut a better promo than anyone else on Raw in ages and got the best reaction since AJ Styles at the Rumble (his debut, again another star from another company that WWE hadn't ruined). If Goldberg is a flash in the pan, what's the rest of the roster? A turd in the toilet bowl?


I know that at his age, the match is probably not going to be great (but hey, they could surprise me). But just the star presence alone makes the show feel so much more important and alive...like for a change of pace, something MATTERS on Raw.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

The match will probably be dog shit, but man, tonight was amazing. :mark:


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

I marked. Hard.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hopefully Lesnar will squash the has-been and leave his carcass in the ring.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

That was an awesome segment, mostly Goldberg is as real as it gets and the energy felt organic. I know that he might shit the bed in his last match, but who cares? It's good to see him again, and I'm glad that the fans showed him nothing but respect tonight.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

marshal99 said:


> Hopefully Lesnar will squash the has-been and leave his carcass in the ring.


Will be a hell of a lot more entertaining than watching him squash people that will be referred to as "never was" in 20 years. Don't see it going down that way though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You can tell Goldberg really missed the fans. Despite the hate, i love the nostalgia and days back when WCW was around.


----------



## SZilla25 (Sep 1, 2016)

Just watched the segment. Goldberg was and is the man. He got me into wrestling back when I was 7 years old and made me return tonight. He's not the greatest in-ring worker, but he's damn exciting to watch.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

While I'm not too high on Goldberg returning for a match like this (why not a surprise Rumble appearance then MAYBE a Lesnar rematch at WM 33?), I thought the camera angle of Goldberg walking through the arena with the WWE crew applauding him was so fucking cool, plus the moment with his son post-promo was nice right in my heart.

This whole ride reminds me of Rocky VI and Old Man Logan mashed together for some reason. Never thought a WCW "holdout" guy, especially Goldberg, would ever get this kind of treatment so far but it's nice to see it happened. Another reminder that the war is over in a weird, twisted way :vince7




EDIT: :lmao Backlund marking for Goldberg, The New Day being The New Day, that black guy holding the Cesaro shirt AND the mayor of Colorado or whoever the fuck the guy was :lmao


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Granted, as stellar as everything about that last segment was. I will say that, we as a people need to dial back on the nostalgia and think of new ideas. The time that Goldberg came from was a period of time where people took risks, not just in pro wrestling but in pretty much all forms of entertainment. For wrestling to get back to where it needs to be, the biggest company for it in the world cannot afford to not take more risks and talent needs to take note of what got their predecessors over. 

It's sad, because the current roster has a few guys that can pull that off but something just isn't clicking and it clearly goes deeper than just the booking.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The this is awesome crowd that chant that for a decent or long match tonight was the true definition


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The match will depend so much on how the crowd is. Being in Toronto doesn't fill me with much hope. I mean, they could either make it great like they did for Rock-Hogan or they could boo it, shit all over everything and it'll just be Wrestlemania XX again but even worse.


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

That was awesome. Always loved Goldberg, he may not be the best wrestler but he is freaking cool and he is putting the whole WWE Roster to shame. THIS is what a star looks like, he may be old but he still look so larger-than-life, amazing and what a good time it was. Reminds me of when The Rock cames back, a real slap to the face because of how awesome it was


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

This is why I will never bitch and moan about iconic legends returning 

I fucking love it and mark 9 times outta 10


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

That stuff tonight was incredible. From the time his music hit to the time the show ended you could feel that Goldberg is a star. The kind of star that this company either will not or cannot create, but you can't really create "stars" There has to be that spark, that charisma and Goldberg undoubtedly has that. It made the entire roster(entire WWE) save for maybe John Cena look like nobodies. Then he spoke and yeah mentioned the Video game but it was in a manner that helped him express his true emotions about his situation. It spoke his personal truths, put over the angle he's working and finished with a powerful line and it was all done with a beautiful and intense passion.

Now that I got that out of the way

There is no one on the roster that makes me feel like kid like that. The Rock when he comes out does it and Undertaker's entrance. 

Just Amazing


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Btw....heres the entrance for DA MAN


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: THOSE FUCKING FEELS BROH!1*



KingCosmos said:


> Gonna be sad when the whole forum turns on him once he puts on a shit match with Brock.


Can't be worse than Brock's previous matches which are just suplexing his opponent until he pins them.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



Erik. said:


> WCW Theme. Breathing the Smoke. Awesome promo. "YOU'RE LAST!"
> 
> So happy he got the reaction he did. Fucking awesome :mark:


all this :done x10000

Haven't watched it yet but all this, esp the theme and the reaction, is sooooooooo fucking :mark:

Thanks WWE for not fucking this one up.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

It was great you can tell he was really happy to be back. He is going to enjoy this short run very much.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

nucklehead88 said:


> Btw....heres the entrance for DA MAN


His pyro igniting got a bigger pop than 99% of the roster has got all year.. :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THOSE FUCKING FEELS BROH!1*



Headliner said:


> Like I said in the Raw thread, I felt like a kid again for one night. The incredible crowd, the promo. I never thought this would happen. And I was shitting on this last week. The build still won't be fun because they are both part timers, but I'm extremely thankful for this moment as a wrestling fan.


I couldn't have said it better my self, it was like magic for those precious moments.. magic we'll probably never see again.
:swanson

It also just makes me regret all the more to my very core any negative things I said when Batista was back.
:cry


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They let him come out to his WCW theme?! Going to YT *now*.


Edit: Just watched. Chills. That's what it feels like when a legit superstar hits the ring. I had almost forgotten that feeling. So awesome and I'm beyond glad that they let him use the WCW theme. It was so much more epic than the remixed WWE one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> They let him come out to his WCW theme?! Going to YT *now*.


They did...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I actually felt rather sad.....seeing Goldberg there...one more time...and remembering what once was. What we once saw when wrestling was such an exciting concept and anything an everything could happen. I dont know if the teens feel the goosebumps nowadays when someone comes out..but when Goldberg did back in the day...the goosebumps were there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Edit: Wow kudos for WWE for having him come out to his WCW theme!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What non piped in chants sound like.. I can't stop rewatching it...


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

That was a STAR ladies and gentleman, a true star that can come back more than a decade later and put the entire Raw roster to shame. That was WCW's answer to The Rock and Austin. And the You're Last line.... good God....


----------



## StoneAmbrose- (Jan 30, 2015)

Goldberg is one of the GOAT. anyone who think otherwise living in delusional. He even outdraw WWE attitude era at some point. I mean ITS NOT EVEN possible but GOLDBERG DID!.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I just watched the entrance and promo.

First off, if you want a good indication of why nobody is over, maybe its because all the dorks backstage are sitting there, marking out while Goldberg is walking down the corridor. Backlund, Young, Henry, the New Day, etc. All just sitting there, parting like the Red Sea while the REAL star walks through. It made them all look like such geeks. Remember that time Ric Flair returned in 2001 and Austin went into super-fan mode and was asking for his autograph? Or when Rock was squealing like a schoolgirl when Hogan came back in 2002? Oh wait, that didn't happen, because they were bad asses who never gave a fuck.

Second, it was a great promo. Closing line was great, it was all succinct, he controlled the audience very well, teasing them with not accepting and then giving them what they wanted. He had the arena eating out of his hand, and this is from a guy who almost never talked in WCW. Terrific reaction, too.

Third, if this segment didn't slap you in the face how much of a joke the Raw roster is, that Goldberg can return after 12 years where the most notable thing he did was Santa's Slay, and instantly be more over than anybody else from the second his name was dropped...I just don't know what will.

Fourth, kid yourselves all you like about Goldberg, saying he couldn't work or was just over because of others or whatever bullshit. Fact is, when that entrance hit, you went back to 1998 and were flooded with memories of when wrestling wasn't some dirty secret you had to hide, but was the coolest fucking thing on the planet. A time when the shameful stigma of being a fan simply didn't exist. You never had to be asked "you know its fake, right?", people just understood and accepted that you loved it, because a lot of the time, so did they. Why? Because back then it was AWESOME, and tonight, after years of garbage, agenda pushing, disingenuous tripe...we were reminded of that. Even the most hardcore smark melted a little bit inside as they got that slight tingle of a generation passed. The good old days when wrestling was fun and worth getting invested in.

God how I miss them. Thank you, Goldberg, for that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> I just watched the entrance and promo.
> 
> First off, if you want a good indication of why nobody is over, maybe its because all the dorks backstage are sitting there, marking out while Goldberg is walking down the corridor. Backlund, Young, Henry, the New Day, etc. All just sitting there, parting like the Red Sea while the REAL star walks through. It made them all look like such geeks. Remember that time Ric Flair returned in 2001 and Austin went into super-fan mode and was asking for his autograph? Or when Rock was squealing like a schoolgirl when Hogan came back in 2002? Oh wait, that didn't happen, because they were bad asses who never gave a fuck.
> 
> ...


The days I could walk around in a NWO red and black shirt and some people said "Hell yeah!" "Wolfpac!" or something of the like.. days gone by..
:cry


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> They did...












Awesome. His old theme was always epic. I used to enjoy his walk to the ring more than any of his matches, but it doesn't detract from his star power at all. That's why the $$$ has always followed the characters. He was larger than life at his peak in the late 90s, and it's something really missing today from 
performers outside of Brock, Taker, & Cena. Not blaming the talent exclusively because the booking and stories are atrocious on average, and that'll obviously hamper your star power 99.99% of the time.


Now if we can just get the band back together and have 3 Count debut over on Smackdown, I could die a happy man. 

:cry


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Just wish he wasn't being wasted on Brock.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

just watched the full promo

:mark:

I got the flu, feel like shit, can't taste anything, 

THAT FUCKING 15 MINUTES MADE ME FORGET ANY OF THAT

The music, the crowd, his intensity, his delivery, he didn't miss a beat and cut a promo that most of them back there could only dream of. I gotta be honest, I didn't think the reaction would be like that, but thank fuck it was. He had them with him throughout the whole thing.

Well done to WWE and the crowd for making me turn back time and be happy with wrestling. Comes back after 12 years, never renowned for his promo ability, them goes out there and does that. :banderas

So nobody gave a fuck beforehand eh, guess that's changed.......


----------



## Aziz Shaver (Oct 18, 2016)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Just wish he wasn't being wasted on Brock.


This, TBH.

It's going to be sad to see him loose to Brock... :/


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Just wish he wasn't being wasted on Brock.


Brock is the natural choice.. Goldberg was Brock before Brock was Brock.. And this can seriously make up to the fans for their clusterfuck exit from the WWE the first time around when both were boo'ed out of the building


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

Goldberg reminded me why I'm thankful to had been a 90's kid.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

I am very happy with the return!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> The days I could walk around in a NWO red and black shirt and some people said "Hell yeah!" "Wolfpac!" or something of the like.. days gone by..
> :cry


Nowadays, you get the privilege of walking around wearing this, looking like a complete nob:














I can't imagine why people think wrestling is uncool now...


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

For 15 minutes tonight I was 10 years old again. I wanted him to come back badly during summerslam weekend because I wanted to be there live for his return. For as good as it felt at home, I can only imagine what it felt like in that arena. This guy still has an insane amount of star presence. Well worth sitting through 3 hours of Raw to see Goldberg tonight. So much genuine emotion from him. I couldn't be happier about the response he was given tonight. WWE may screw this up in the future but for now I'm satisfied.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Not a big fan of his promo work last night.

But was nice to see him again.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Just wish he wasn't being wasted on Brock.


Who else could he face? I don't think the WWE wants him facing full time wrestlers as it wouldn't be as cool and anyone worth while are cooped up in other feuds. The only other person that would work is Lesnar. I mean, unless you dragged someone else from the past back, but then you have to think that these two men are representing the video game. It works and is the only legitimate pairing for this.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Nowadays, you get the privilege of walking around wearing this, looking like a complete nob:
> 
> []http://shop.wwe.com/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-main/default/dw4383cbeb/images/large/W11066.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I can't imagine why people think wrestling is uncool now...


New Day, at the start was great, but as always WWE took it and pushed it too far into idiocy. But yeah, it's a sad state these days. Hell, back in the day New Day would be the ones getting squashed by guys like Goldberg. On the other hand, back in the day Big E would probably have been a part of the Nation of Domination and been kicking ass till they broke up.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Aziz Shaver said:


> This, TBH.
> 
> It's going to be sad to see him loose to Brock... :/


Loose?



The Batman said:


> just watched the full promo
> 
> :mark:
> 
> ...


Awwwe, hope you get better soon.  Eat lots of chicken soup!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

chemical said:


> Awwwe, hope you get better soon.  Eat lots of chicken soup!


:benson


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> New Day, at the start was great, but as always WWE took it and pushed it too far into idiocy. But yeah, it's a sad state these days. Hell, back in the day New Day would be the ones getting squashed by guys like Goldberg. On the other hand, back in the day Big E would probably have been a part of the Nation of Domination and been kicking ass till they broke up.


I've never been a fan of New Day, the really don't appeal to me and its not humor I care for. However, I remember when New Day first started. The power of positivity...the fans HATED them. Like...Roman Reigns go away heat. Nobody liked them, they were forced and completely lame.

Then, after a while (like...months), WWE gave up and just let them fuck around and for a while, they got pretty over. Of course, WWE suddenly saw them making money, hopped BACK on the train and gave us shit like the Old Day, that segment where they time traveled or that heinous shit on the Cutting Edge Peep Show back at Fastlane. 

Just trying to clarify that. Despite not being a fan, I'll say that there was a period where the audience did a 180 on them, but that was after a while. At first, they were another incredibly generic team and the fans detested them.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Goldberg showed tonight how much the product today is missing that legit good badass character. All the good ones are part timers sadly (Lesnar and Goldberg).

That entrance and everything felt like Goldberg was on another level than most of the roster. Loved all of it.

I have a feeling the WCW music version was just a one time thing for all of us nostalgic fans though and they will only use the WWE version from here on out. If they are going to call him "the greatest champion in WCW history" then they need to just keep using his WCW music.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Those Goldberg chants made my day.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

God damn I can not tell you how much its going to suck to see him job to Bork just to feed Bork's ego...because god forbid someone hold a win over "Da beast"


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Batman said:


> :benson


Orange juice is the trick. Good, real orange juice, boosts the ol' immune system. (Y)


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I think Goldberg while not winning against Lesnar won't come out like a chump like Sting did.. Goldberg has always been protective of his character.. Hence he never came back for 12 years because he knew WWE would bury his ass.. Difference now a days; Goldberg has WWE in the corner because ratings are shit and they are desperate. He can make as many demands as he wants to make sure he isn't shit on.. His return tonight proved that.. WWE basically sucked his dick dry like a whore in heat tonight.. Sting wasn't as smart and they pretty much buried him from day one..


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice to know WWE not only caters to children but also to grown men who still pine for their childhood. ?????

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I was highly skeptical of this return but I must say, Goldberg absolutely owned that segment and his return.

It's a sign of the times though really. We're all out of megastars like Goldberg was (or still is) and we're out of guys from his generation that are larger than life in many ways. Of course Goldberg is going to shine brighter than a roster full of ex-indy darlings because this is still the WWE and that standard is still what people are after in a main event player working for WWE. 

Old school, bad ass characters, that don't need a script and don't come off as man children. Is that so hard to ask nowadays? Thanks for filling the void Goldberg.


----------



## MoMoney786 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: THOSE FUCKING FEELS BROH!1*



TheFackingCrow said:


> Watching this goddamn legend after so many years, hearing his fucking theme song almost bring a tear to my eye, my fucking childhood hero! :banderas
> 
> I don't care about whay anyone fucking says, Goldberg is the ultimate legend and that shit was epic as hell. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Thanks WWE for giving me this special moment, after so many bullshit.


it actually did bring a tear to my eye. I thought no one would remember him
well deserved


----------



## MoMoney786 (Aug 17, 2016)

Golberg just came back and showed he could still get the super hero baby face gimmick over, even in todays age.

BTW this was the aura i was talking about with superstar guys.. It overshadows everything and bends all wrestling laws and sterotypes.. guys like the rock, austin, hogan warrior all had about themselves. You know who else has it? aj styles


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Orange juice is the trick. Good, real orange juice, boosts the ol' immune system. (Y)


:benson

Got two big cartons in the fridge.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Nice to know WWE not only caters to children but also to grown men who still pine for their childhood. ?????
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Yeah? Grown women too. I'm a cynical bitch but I'm completely unashamed to say I loved seeing him again. Was it a complete nostalgia hit? Of course, but there's nothing wrong with that and nostalgia puts arses on seats. I would gladly sacrifice some of the current bullshit for a segment featuring someone I'm actually happy to see and it was executed expertly. Plus you don't get that sort of reaction for someone nobody gives a shit about. Sorry, but it was beautiful.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

oldberg looks so old with all that lines and wrinkles on his face , shouldn't be breathing so hard , wait have a heart attack at his age.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

marshal99 said:


> oldberg looks so old with all that lines and wrinkles on his face , *shouldn't be breathing so hard* , wait have a heart attack at his age.


Obviously scripted and forced to emphasize anger, power, rage etc... This is an old school monster wrestler gimmick being done here..


----------



## Rugal 3:16 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



Therapy said:


> WWE has been pushing Reigns no mic skills, no passion ass up everyones ass for years now and can't get over.
> 
> A near 50 year old legend who previously never had any real mic skills comes out to gigantic pops and SLAYS one of the best promos of the year..
> 
> Goldberg made the entire RAW roster look like new hires at NXT...


Roman's Promo was better than Goldberg's


----------



## HenryBowers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Goldberg completely showed up the roster*

That is how you do a promo!


----------



## curotenten (Oct 16, 2016)

*Re: Goldberg completely showed up the roster*

You know WWE is truly fucked if your top guys have to take promo lessons from fucking GOLDBERG.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Goldberg completely showed up the roster*

Just imagine if Savage was alive, or they let Scott Steiner have a fucking mic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Goldberg completely showed up the roster*

You cant blame the WWE roster when most of them are forced to read shitty lines written for them. Goldberg is proof that the WWE needs to let their talent write their own promos.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



BEE said:


> That was the LOUDEST fucking reaction I've ever heard in a long time, even louder than Punk/Cena at MTIB.


Shane? Bayley? Brock? Bryan at WM30? CM Punk fake-out by Heyman on Raw in Chicago a few years back? Goldberg's pop is certainly up there though.


----------



## MoMoney786 (Aug 17, 2016)

i guess this promo was evidence that psychology catches on way better than spamming high flying moves and finishers


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't even like Goldberg and I got choked up. I marked out. Loved the whole thing. Goldberg was never good on the mic, but that was epic. :clap


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Goldberg is exactly what Vince wishes Roman could be.


----------



## curotenten (Oct 16, 2016)

*Michael Cole: The Greatest Champion in WCW History - GOLDBERG!*

What did Sir Michael Cole mean by this?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Michael Cole: The Greatest Champion in WCW History - GOLDBERG!*

*He means it's time to sell video games and sell Goldberg to the new generation.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

fuck me that was a bad ass promo. he may be 49, but he's still the man. can't wait to see him back in the ring. the "You're Last!" line was brilliant

ps his wife is a MILF haha


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Michael Cole: The Greatest Champion in WCW History - GOLDBERG!*

Why the fuck are you making /asp/ threads on WrestlingForum?

Go back


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This made me feel like a kid again :sasha3*


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

That's the different guys... I never liked Goldberg but it's clear as fuck that he light years better in this entertainment business than the whole roster on RAW.

The current guys and WWE should finally get their shit together.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Goldberg talking about how there are no heroes today highlight WWE's inability to create good faces.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Michael Cole: The Greatest Champion in WCW History - GOLDBERG!*

I laughed out loud when I heard Cole say that quote. Goldberg wasn't even Champ for hella long nor had a lot of title reigns. What a cheap way to try to get the younger generation to buy into him and WWE 2K17.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Michael Cole: The Greatest Champion in WCW History - GOLDBERG!*

somewhere Ric Flair went ape shit.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

The whole segment was incredible. From the music hitting to the end. Goldberg cut an incredible promo.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Why is Goldberg so fascinated with children?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow I thought I was one of the very few Goldberg fans left. Great to see many people think a lot of him. 

After all the years of media appearances and acting lessons, he cut a really great promo.

What was so special about it, was that he dragged everyone back into kayfabe. His line of Heyamn being fat and doing Brock's talking for him was awesome. That really was the part that brought me back to the old days. He has now created that narrative between him and Brock/Heyman and did more in that one line than Heyman did the week before. 

Simple stuff, but it meshed so well with the Goldberg character.

I don't care what's best for business, I want Goldberg to defeat Lesnar.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

*Re: Michael Cole: The Greatest Champion in WCW History - GOLDBERG!*



Demolition119 said:


> somewhere Ric Flair went ape shit.


michael cole put hard times on dusty rhodes


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Michael Cole: The Greatest Champion in WCW History - GOLDBERG!*

As a wrestler I would agree because of that insane streak

As a wrestler? [emoji1310]


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

That was surprisingly REALLY REALLy good to see Goldberg back. I didnt know I would enjoy watching him again so much. I wasn't hyped for the return, I never was a huge goldberg fan when I was a kid and watched WCW. For some reason, his return made me feel really good. Maybe the nostalgia kicked in, maybe its the WWE presentation of his return or him being so polite and kind to all the fans in the crowd that he went out of his way to interact with. 

I didnt give a shit till yesterday but I am glad he made this one last return. I really want Goldberg to go out on a win. I know he wont though, no one from WCW is allowed to go out with a win.



Aido Get Laido said:


> Why is Goldberg so fascinated with children?


IDk some people actually like kids. All I know is, he seems genuine and not a phony superhero wearing bright colors that WWE manufactures in their factory.


----------



## curotenten (Oct 16, 2016)

*Re: Michael Cole: The Greatest Champion in WCW History - GOLDBERG!*

Jokes aside, honestly from a kayfabe power level standing Cole isn't wrong.


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Michael Cole: The Greatest Champion in WCW History - GOLDBERG!*

Ric Flair never had any particular impressive WCW World title run. Only wrestlers IMHO to give Goldberg a run for the top spot for being a great WCW World champion are:
-Hulk Hogan (Longest reigning WCW Champ, 6-time champ, mostly dominant involved in main event feuds at PPV's and on TV, and the highest drawing of WCW) 
-Vader (3-time, dominant monster heel as WCW champion) 
-Booker T (5 time WCW Champion, main evented several PPVs)

During the peak of the Monday Night Wars, when Stone Cold was at his hottest (1998-1999). Only Goldberg were close if not equal to Austin. Sure Goldberg got a bit stale at the end of his reign, but that was because of mis management of WCW, not because of Goldberg himself.


However, not wanting to dimininsh the accomplishments of Flair, his reigns as NWA Champion however, surpass Goldbergs WCW World title reign.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Michael Cole: The Greatest Champion in WCW History - GOLDBERG!*

TBF, even though he only had 1 run at the title, you can never argue that Goldberg is _*one*_ of the top champions WCW ever had.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Michael Cole: The Greatest Champion in WCW History - GOLDBERG!*

He meant stop rejoining the forum every time you get banned.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Glad to have been apart of this epic return live. A night I'll never forget.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Goldberg's entrance will never not be awesome.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Michael Cole: The Greatest Champion in WCW History - GOLDBERG!*

They say that about everyone. I'm sure they have called both Sting and Ric Flair at one point "the greatest champion in WCW history".

They also have called Austin, Rock, Hogan, Shawn, Undertaker, Triple H, Bret "the greatest superstar/wrestler in WWE history".

It's nothing but just hype for whoever they are using at the time.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Michael Cole: The Greatest Champion in WCW History - GOLDBERG!*

I'm sure Mr. McMahon told Mr. Cole to announce Mr. Goldberg as the GOAT WCW champ.

they always announce every WCW legend they bring back as the "OmG b3st WCW legend EVA". so nothing new here.


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

There's not enough credit given to the Denver crowd during that segment. They welcomed Goldberg's return with open arms and they made the segment all the more better than it already was.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Goldberg just showed the "WWE universe" what a true star is.
Hopefully once Goldberg leave again, some fans would leave with him


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

moggy said:


> There's not enough credit given to the Denver crowd during that segment. They welcomed Goldberg's return with open arms and they made the segment all the more better than it already was.


They really were lucky. You could have easily had a few retards chanting "What", "We want Sasha" or some stupid shit like that. It's nice to see a crowd who wants to enjoy the show rather than try to BE the show.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I also loved how Goldberg's old mannerisms/facial ticks crept in as the promo went along.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Anytime a legend makes a return theyre going to make everyone look bad by virtue of not having to play by WWE's stupid rules or having to cut a scripted promo. Also helps that Goldberg cut his best, most heart felt promo ever. Its clear some people here were seeing Goldberg for the first time. He was never one to be humble or slap high fives with the fans. The good news is it didn't take away from what made him a star.

Roman Reigns will end up having 100's of more 4 star matches than Goldberg but it wont matter since hes not in the same league when it comes to charisma, aura, presence and being a bad ass.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why does everyone want to see Goldberg wrestle again?? Don't get me wrong I LOVED Goldberg back in the 90's and loved seeing and hearing his entrance last night, but he is almost 50 years old and hasn't wrestled in years. He should stay retired. This match will be a train wreck!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The intensity was great, and the delivery of the final line "You're Last" - was perfect. Goldberg makes everyone else in WWE look like amateur indy geeks. 

It was a throwback to when wrestling was cool. Too bad it'll never be like that again with the scrubs they got working for them now.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Although the promo was decent, there were a lot of bad things in his segment. First of all his entrance sucked, he was supposed to be escorted by guards, that used to be bad ass, not him walking backstage and while the roster is cheering for him like idiots, that was ridiculous. Plus, he could barely throw his punches and kick during his entrance

Then Goldberg was sweating a lot, he even needed a towel to wipe the sweat, is he sweats too much for doing a 5 minutes promo, I can't even imagine how bad will be in his match against Lesnar.

Goldberg was struggling to lift his his kid, so how the hell he will lift Lesnar to do a jackhammer if he struggles to lift a litte kid?

It's pretty hard to get excited about an old guy looking at a camera and grunting. His match against Lesnar is going to be garbage, it will be worse than anyone can expect.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Watched it again this morning :mj2. Felt like one of those special moments, he returned and didn't feel like just another guy. The match might be terrible or they could do it similar to Taker/Brock to appease the hardcore marks.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Chills... actually looking forward to the match now. I know it will be a train wreck, but I can't say I'm not excited now. What a promo, too. I'll be at Survivor Series and am looking forward to how Toronto reacts to this match.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Pretty cool segment. I didn't watch WCW at all growing up and wasn't watching WWE when Goldberg was around, but it was still a cool moment. Nice promo and he was over as fuck.

Still no fucks given about Brock vs. Goldberg II though.


----------



## TMWTLAITW (May 9, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Why does everyone want to see Goldberg wrestle again?? Don't get me wrong I LOVED Goldberg back in the 90's and loved seeing and hearing his entrance last night, but he is almost 50 years old and hasn't wrestled in years. He should stay retired. This match will be a train wreck!!


Honestly I think the match will be okay. Nothing groundbreaking of course, but it will eclipse the last match he had. I think he'll give everything he has left in the tank and if Lesnar shows up and stops being a lazy piece of shit I think they will have a fitting end to the rivalry.

I can see WWE wanting to extend his return after the reaction he generated. Also I can see Bill has improved a lot since the last time we saw him. Now he can cut a promo and read the crowd. He had them from beginning to end last night. This was by far the most shocking thing for me.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Michael Cole: The Greatest Champion in WCW History - GOLDBERG!*

They're obviously biased because WWE likes to make up their own history. The greatest WCW World Champions are these two.


----------



## BiscuitsNgravy (Apr 1, 2016)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Although the promo was decent, there were a lot of bad things in his segment. First of all his entrance sucked, he was supposed to be escorted by guards, that used to be bad ass, not him walking backstage and while the roster is cheering for him like idiots, that was ridiculous. Plus, he could barely throw his punches and kick during his entrance
> 
> Then Goldberg was sweating a lot, he even needed a towel to wipe the sweat, is he sweats too much for doing a 5 minutes promo, I can't even imagine how bad will be in his match against Lesnar.
> 
> ...


If i block you does that mean i will no longer have to see your garbage posts?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Michael Cole: The Greatest Champion in WCW History - GOLDBERG!*

It's called marketing


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Michael Cole: The Greatest Champion in WCW History - GOLDBERG!*



curotenten said:


> What did Sir Michael Cole mean by this?


*You can't be showing your power level here OP,

You have to go back.*


----------



## Tucks (Apr 12, 2016)

The first time I've been hooked by a WWE segment in a long time. Forget that he's nearly 50, forget that he's not wrestled in twelve years, that was fantastic. 

There's been a lot of talk about Goldberg wanting back in only for the right price but it actually seems like he wants to be there so his wife and son can see him wrestle at least once. Of course, I'm not naive enough to think he's not being paid handsomely still. 

I'm looking forward to the match, I don't expect it to be good, so I can't be disappointed. It's a shame that Lesnar is going to beat Goldberg, but if WWE had created a big enough star in this era to make it a must-see match then perhaps he'd be facing someone new. The key is to make Goldberg look strong still, then at least if he does want another match down the line, Wrestlemania for example, people will still take him seriously.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*WWE took note of my suggestion to go straight to the WCW theme .. tbh I'm kinda surprised they did.

It's also pretty funny cause Goldberg barely used to talk at all during his prime so it goes unnoticed, but it's how natural he can be on the mic. You could see it through the years anyhow when he used to give speeches & do promos outside of wrestling. But yeah it's worth mentioning. *


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'd like to see Goldberg go out with a win, but one the industry doesn't tend to work that way, also Brock is still a part timer but at least one that has a handful more matches in him, younger, ended the streak, could easily be champion again. So logic says he will win. 

Perhaps they will do two fights in the end and win 1 a piece, surprised this sort of match isn't being kept for Wrestlemania like last time.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Interesting audio clip surfaced of Cole taking direction from Vince and Kevin Dunn off-air last night, and Heyman interjecting with some logic:

https://clyp.it/uvqv4t4r


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

This was great.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

The segment was great, and The Haitch is glad that he brought back Goldberg despite the marks hating on him.

However, Dunn proved himself to be a jackass-uhh by ending the segment with the hated WWE version of Goldberg's theme.

:tripsscust


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

moggy said:


> There's not enough credit given to the Denver crowd during that segment. They welcomed Goldberg's return with open arms and they made the segment all the more better than it already was.


The crowd really helped a lot and made it magical.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Note to Goldberg: If WWE ever ask you to take stiff elbows from Lesnar just say NO!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Now THAT'S a star folks. THAT'S a badass. Dude looks good. Upset I fell asleep but glad I watched on YT. 

What else can be said? Da myth, da MAN, the legend: Goldberg.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Simply Flawless said:


> Note to Goldberg: If WWE ever ask you to take stiff elbows from Lesnar just say NO!


Like as if oldberg has a choice. If Lesnar wants a stiff elbow in the match , it's not like oldberg can defend that. I hope lesnar go stiff on oldberg and give him a beating of a lifetime. Why should oldberg be any different to cena or taker ?


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I literally cried :mj2

That's a fucking star, something that is completely missing from WWE today.

The loud reaction and "GOLDBERG" chants that Goldberg got and deserved brought tears to my eyes, he's still got it. When he made his entrance, it was like being a 90's kid again. And what a promo to go with it.

I don't care how their first match turned out, I can't wait for Goldberg/Lesnar II. My most anticipated and the biggest match on the Survivor Series card :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

marshal99 said:


> Like as if oldberg has a choice. If Lesnar wants a stiff elbow in the match , it's not like oldberg can defend that. I hope lesnar go stiff on oldberg and give him a beating of a lifetime. Why should oldberg be any different to cena or taker ?


First I thought it was a typo but then realized maybe you think you're being funny. If Lesnar goes stiff we can only hope Goldberg hits him with the same kick he hit Bret with.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Iron Man said:


> First I thought it was a typo but then realized maybe you think you're being funny. If Lesnar goes stiff we can only hope Goldberg hits him with the same kick he hit Bret with.


Oldberg cannot defend a basic headlock from jericho , you think he can go actually go toe to toe with a top 10 heavyweight UFC MMA fighter ? If Lesnar really goes to town , oldberg would be in fetal position hanging on for dear life.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Still marking out now.

What an aura that guy has. Even after 12 years. :mark:


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It took a few minutes for him to get comfortable out there but overall he did very well. His statement at the end sold the match for me, "You're Last." How they book this match will be interesting. Since Brock went on his dominant run (WM 30-present) his toughest test has been Roman Reigns. He was on the verge of losing while in his other matches he's been very dominant. I think they should book this match similar with Brock dominating for the first 5-7 minutes followed by a comeback from Goldberg. Have him go for one more spear at the end but Brock catches him in a desperation F5 for the win. Brock wins but staggers out of the ring so both guys look strong.


----------



## Tucks (Apr 12, 2016)

marshal99 said:


> Like as if oldberg has a choice. If Lesnar wants a stiff elbow in the match , it's not like oldberg can defend that. I hope lesnar go stiff on oldberg and give him a beating of a lifetime. Why should oldberg be any different to cena or taker ?


Because it's scripted. Why should Lesnar do what he wants, he's an employee of WWE, if they tell them to go out and have a competitive match and Lesnar says "fuck that I'm gonna beast him" then he shouldn't be employed by WWE. 

They're gonna use the WM20 match as the first in the series. Lesnar wins vs. Goldberg at SS and probably goes over him again at WM if Goldberg wants to have another match after this one. I can't see any way Goldberg wins without some kind of fuckery tbh. It's just a shame WWE haven't created a star big enough to take the Goldberg rub rather than giving it to a guy that doesn't need it in Lensar.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

I legit got chills when he started doing "the walk." Seeing Goldberg spear Lesnar is going to be cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

marshal99 said:


> Iron Man said:
> 
> 
> > First I thought it was a typo but then realized maybe you think you're being funny. If Lesnar goes stiff we can only hope Goldberg hits him with the same kick he hit Bret with.
> ...


He's also be fired. If you cannot rely on your workers to work safelt, then you cannot work with them.


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

YOU'RE LAST        

Was hoping he wouldn't get destroyed by Lesnar to have another match in the future. That won't be the case now.


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

Just watched Goldberg cut the best promo of his career. Dropping a couple of motherfu#kers and fu#ks during his entrance in a PG enviroment :lmao

You gotta love DA'MAN!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

just watched it the forth time in a row...this is why we all started to love wrestling...fuck me I love it...and even if the match doesnt deliver (btw what does deliver means? no one needs to have constant 5star matches), this is what made wrestling BIG, guys like Goldberg which are still loved by so many fans even 12 years after he disappeard from the wrestling scene...just fucking awesome moment!!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

That was awesome, I sat there like a little kid again. The 'You're last' comment :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

One of best promos i ever saw since i came back watching WWE and the best for sure made by Goldberg.

Everything was epic, and last words "This means you're last" gave me serious chills.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Liked his boss jacket too.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> He's also be fired. If you cannot rely on your workers to work safelt, then you cannot work with them.


Only if Oldberg tries to be macho and no sell lesnar offence , lesnar should and would go to town on him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

First off, they used his WCW theme. There’s a plus. He got a great reaction through out. He was clearly emotional and grateful not for WWE, but to be out there for the fans. He still brought the same energy and intensity we’re used to. It went about as well as you could have hoped.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can we have Stone Cold make a surprise return when Lesnar and Goldberg are in the ring and announce himself as the special guest referee?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

he said Brock, you're last. Which to me seems like he's gonna retire after the match. I could be wrong and i hopefully am.



Bret Hart said:


> Can we have Stone Cold make a surprise return when Lesnar and Goldberg are in the ring and announce himself as the special guest referee?


Do you also want him to stun both competitors after the match?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I really liked the segment but I really don't want to see a Goldberg vs Lesnar match in 2016 especially after their first match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Awesome. His old theme was always epic. I used to enjoy his walk to the ring more than any of his matches, but it doesn't detract from his star power at all.


His entrance has always stood out particularly his theme. Last night during his entrance it really took me back a lot of years and I felt like when I was watching his streak unfold in the late 90s. Good stuff, I marked.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Bret Hart said:


> Can we have Stone Cold make a surprise return when Lesnar and Goldberg are in the ring and announce himself as the special guest referee?


Hell No!!! This match needs to be just about Goldberg and Lesnar. Although, it would be cool to see segments were Steph and Foley were struggling to convince the a referee to do the match as they feared being caught in between them.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

As much as I hated the idea of stars from the past coming back (mostly because WWE should focus on current stars) THAT MADE ME FEEL SO FUCKING AWESOME!

Slept early last night because I couldn't tolerate that bullshit show, came into the office and first thing I turned on was YouTube and Goldbergs return..

FUCK! Haven't felt like that since Rocks return and Lesnars return in 2011 and 2012 respectively...

This is the problem folks, majority of it is due to booking though. 

Wrestling just doesn't feel the same way as it did back then... People might say we liked wrestling back then because we were young but fuck no! Wrestling was just fucking awesome...Everyone fucking watched it back then because it was fucking awesome and made you happy.

Wrestling in 2016 just doesn't do that anymore and that's because the fuckers in charge of it all don't give a fuck...

Each and every moment before made you feel excited and made you tune in every week and purchase the PPVs as well.... In this day and age I couldn't give two shits if I missed a show..

Goldberg returning was fucking awesome but it just made me feel a little sad because wrestling will never ever be awesome as it once was.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

His whole entrance and promo were awesome. He looks a little older, but came off as a really cool guy. I wonder how he will do in the ring.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Banez said:


> he said Brock, you're last. Which to me seems like he's gonna retire after the match. I could be wrong and i hopefully am.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you also want him to stun both competitors after the match?


He probably is going to retire, I heard it was a one match deal... 


Yes, he's Stone fucking Cold... WWF>WCW.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

We can all sit here and type about how "over" out favorites are but that ladies and gentleman is the reaction for a man who is truely over! :drose


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Absolutely love this pic. Feels so old school.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

I really hope Lesnar isn't "last" :mj2

Goldberg still has IT.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The McMansion's Tramp said:


> I really hope Lesnar isn't "last" :mj2
> 
> Goldberg still has IT.


Problem is a lot of talent have "IT" but aren't allowed to show it on air.. Most of the roster are more entertaining and charismatic out of character than in character. 

If Goldberg stuck around as some on air figure he'd be dull and boring just like everyone else once the WWE blanket is wrapped fully around him. Shane came back with piss and vinegar and is now just another guy on TV reciting WWE lines.. We have a guy calling people Sparkle Crotch and the guy with a rocket up his ass saying his opponent will dial 911.. fpalm

Let's just let Goldberg have his curtain call and leave.. No reason for him to stick around and be cleansed like everyone else has been


----------



## williesamson (Sep 7, 2016)

agreed, first time i had the chance to see Goldberg since i was a kid and i loved the passion he brought. he looked touched to be back. dude is legit and brought an instant intensity and i marked for that entrance. would have been tragic if they had done anything less than the walk from the back.


----------



## WSM111 (Mar 18, 2013)

DA MAN!!

If Vince knew how GOAT Goldberg's return on Raw would be, I bet this would have been Lesnar's WrestleMania 33 match, not Survivor Series.

GOLD-BERG! :mark::mark:


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Say what you want about Goldberg, this is the first time in years I've seen the fans give a huge reaction without trying to make themselves the centre of attention.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> Say what you want about Goldberg, this is the first time in years I've seen the fans give a huge reaction without trying to make themselves the centre of attention.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or the wrestler pandering, prompting and forcing it out of them..


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah felt genuine. Daniel Bryan's retirement in Seattle was the Last time I noticed that. Also people showed genuine excitement when the Dudleys showed up again.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Aido Get Laido said:


> Why is Goldberg so fascinated with children?


Because he's a father?

Why are you so fascinated with larger text sizes?


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Or the wrestler pandering, prompting and forcing it out of them..


That too.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

That was an awesome moment, from the moment his music hit and he made his way to the ring, the crowd was really into it and so was I 

And as people have said, he just has that presence in the ring that makes people stand up and take notice. And that promo probably was the best he has ever done, cause it was real! 

It may only be for one more match, but godammit if i am not really looking forward to it now. Well done Goldberg


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



KingCosmos said:


> Guys will never be that popular today . Wrestling is a Niche product that had it's boom and it's now faded away. If Goldberg debuted today no one would give a fuck.



Wrestling had it's boom because of guys like Goldberg, Austin, and The Rock. They made people tune in to watch who never watched wrestling before. The only people that watch boring wrestling is true fans. I grew up watching the Monday Night Wars and the Attitude Era. Honestly, it was just as stupid, sometimes poorly booked, and goofy as it has ever been. People tuned in every damn Monday night because the roster was STACKED with legit mega superstars. Your actual wrestling fans would get their friends to watch and all it would take was one Raw or one Nitro and they were hooked. Hell most of today's main event stars wouldn't have barely found a place in the midcard. It's ALL about the star power and the closest thing they have had for years is Cena, but one superstar won't cut it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

What does it say when a guy who was known for being an animal in the ring far above his promos comes out after being away for 12 years and out-promo's everybody else on the roster.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Loved the return and I'm 100% sure Goldberg definitely will be more motivated than at Wrestlemania 20 if not for this being his last match, but for his son who never got to see him wrestle. Can't wait for Survivor Series!


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

I loved everything about his return. I'm so glad I watched it live. :smile2:


----------



## Big D 2 (Jun 12, 2016)

Is Goldberg going to just wrestle the one match? That seems silly. 

What are the odds that Goldberg loses? I highly doubt he is going to lose that match.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



eflat2130 said:


> Wrestling had it's boom because of guys like Goldberg, Austin, and The Rock. They made people tune in to watch who never watched wrestling before. The only people that watch boring wrestling is true fans. I grew up watching the Monday Night Wars and the Attitude Era. Honestly, it was just as stupid, sometimes poorly booked, and goofy as it has ever been. People tuned in every damn Monday night because the roster was STACKED with legit mega superstars. Your actual wrestling fans would get their friends to watch and all it would take was one Raw or one Nitro and they were hooked. Hell most of today's main event stars wouldn't have barely found a place in the midcard. It's ALL about the star power and the closest thing they have had for years is Cena, but one superstar won't cut it.


Even mid-card is pushing it. Scotty 2 Hotty was more over than the entire current roster and he was just a jobber that did the worm.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Big D 2 said:


> Is Goldberg going to just wrestle the one match? That seems silly.
> 
> What are the odds that Goldberg loses? I highly doubt he is going to lose that match.


Why is it silly?


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



Erik. said:


> WCW Theme. Breathing the Smoke. Awesome promo. "YOU'RE LAST!"
> 
> So happy he got the reaction he did. Fucking awesome :mark:


The you're last bit killed me even though I know he's old, even though I know his match with Lesnar will likely be slow and lumbering but with all that, with giving a win back to Lesnar, I was hoping he'd have a couple more matches in him.


----------



## Big D 2 (Jun 12, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Why is it silly?


Well, for starters Goldberg is obviously going to win. That makes Lesnar 0-2 against him. Brock isn't quite the unstoppable force if he's been stopped two out of two times. This makes Lesnar look flat out bad.



I wonder why Goldberg doesn't want to wrestle just 1/2 dozen matches over a year's time. If he were willing to do so, I'd place the belt on him.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

If anything, it shows how shitty this roster full of Dean Malenkos really is.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Big D 2 said:


> Well, for starters Goldberg is obviously going to win. That makes Lesnar 0-2 against him. Brock isn't quite the unstoppable force if he's been stopped two out of two times. This makes Lesnar look flat out bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why Goldberg doesn't want to wrestle just 1/2 dozen matches over a year's time. If he were willing to do so, I'd place the belt on him.


Common consensus is that Lesnar is going over tbh. Goldberg has wanted that one more match for a while now, mainly to show his family what's it's all about. He's bided his time and has come back to face the man he wanted tbh; Brock.

I can imagine this has been a difficult decision and I guess he's taking it one step at a time. Maybe he/they'll evaluate things after SS and go from there.

Wouldn't surprise me if SS is indeed his last ever match tho. Unless they want/can tempt him back for WM. Too early to fully speculate tho tbh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Last night only made me more excited for BROCK LESNAR to get his win back, not excited for Goldberg himself.

1998 was the last time I was a Goldberg fan, but I still hope for a good brawl between them both.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

The Batman said:


> Common consensus is that Lesnar is going over tbh. Goldberg has wanted that one more match for a while now, mainly to show his family what's it's all about. He's bided his time and has come back to face the man he wanted tbh; Brock.
> 
> I can imagine this has been a difficult decision and I guess he's taking it one step at a time. Maybe he/they'll evaluate things after SS and go from there.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if SS is indeed his last ever match tho. Unless they want/can tempt him back for WM. Too early to fully speculate tho tbh.


I can see him doing WM. I don't see anything other than a Lesnar win at SS, and for a reward for doing to the job to Brock, he'll get a big WM win for his family, which will live a lot longer than a SS match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788372100377477120


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The 2 Goldberg clips in the Youtube page have over 1 million views, where the rest have 500k at best


----------



## Big D 2 (Jun 12, 2016)

The Batman said:


> Common consensus is that Lesnar is going over tbh. Goldberg has wanted that one more match for a while now, mainly to show his family what's it's all about. He's bided his time and has come back to face the man he wanted tbh; Brock.
> 
> I can imagine this has been a difficult decision and I guess he's taking it one step at a time. Maybe he/they'll evaluate things after SS and go from there.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if SS is indeed his last ever match tho. Unless they want/can tempt him back for WM. Too early to fully speculate tho tbh.


I bet it was part of the deal that Goldberg was to be victorious. People have said in the past that Goldberg refused to lose. If Lesnar does win, it wont be a clean win.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Goldberg was immense last night, absolutely immense. Raw was awful.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Goldberg makes most of the WWE look like geeks, the ONLY active wrestlers that look like any sort of star in comparison are Cena, Lesnar, AJ Styles and ARGUABLY Reigns...


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Goldberg makes most of the WWE look like geeks, the ONLY active wrestlers that look like any sort of star in comparison are Cena, Lesnar, AJ Styles and ARGUABLY Reigns...


Speaking of which, do you think it's a coincidence that the only guys who feel like stars are those who are actually booked well?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

ste1592 said:


> Speaking of which, do you think it's a coincidence that the only guys who feel like stars are those who are actually booked well?


This is funny sort of.

But I don't agree, because Bray Wyatt is booked like a geek but he still looks like a star to me. It's more so down to presentation and whether you have a distinctive sort of look. But you're partially right in the sense that if he was booked right he'd be an even bigger star. But Bray Wyatt does everything right in terms of coming across as a larger than life entity. It's up to the bookers to do their part.


----------



## dumtara (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome
G O L D B E R G
Thank you​


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Was almost in tears watching it...it's still real to me dammit haha. Felt very happy for Bill. You could see it was emotional for him. Amazing return. Hope the match against Lesnar proves to be good. Worth staying up for and getting a total of 1 hour total sleep ha.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The way he went from teasing the crowd he wasn't coming back to when said 'Then I thought maybe', and his eyes when he said it, just brilliant and he that crowd right in the palm of his hand.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The only people on the roster who look like stars in comparison are:

Cena. Lesnar. Styles.

So, two guys who were around in the WWE for 10+ years, one of which has been allowed creative control for the majority of that time, been face of the company for the majority of that time and booked like superman. Another one who left the company when he was on top of the world, conquered UFC and came back even more legit, ended Takers streak and booked like an unbeatable monster. The other guy has been around wrestling for pretty much the exact same time and booked as a face of another promotion, been booked as a legend in wrestling and is now the champion of his own brand.

Of course no one else looks like a star. They've been involved with the WWE in an era of 50/50 booking and a lack of creative freedom.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

God Movement said:


> This is funny sort of.
> 
> But I don't agree, because Bray Wyatt is booked like a geek but he still looks like a star to me. It's more so down to presentation and whether you have a distinctive sort of look. But you're partially right in the sense that if he was booked right he'd be an even bigger star. But Bray Wyatt does everything right in terms of coming across as a larger than life entity. It's up to the bookers to do their part.


I think Bray Wyatt is the other side of the coin, honestly. The Wyatt character is well written, in my opinion, or at least it was when he debuted on the main roster; he is not booked well at all though, therefore he doesn't really come off as a star to me. 

I look at him and see a guy who could be a star if booked correctly, not yet a star.


----------



## Big D 2 (Jun 12, 2016)

Goldberg is just going to wrestle the ONE match, right? Has anyone heard anything different?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Now that was an amazing experience... Lmao I couldn't even chant along as I could barely say anything while not believing what I was beholding. Man that was powerful.

I truly feel sorry for those who are unable to absorb this sensation.... This iconic figure... This intense passionate *Legend*... Instead the Anti-Bergs choose to obsess about age and mathematics along with other nonsense.

Eh then again, whatever floats I suppose. I don't care what anyone says, it's *Goldberg's* life, *Goldberg's* body and *Goldberg's* career. I want this match.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RetepAdam. said:


> Fuck. That was actually awesome.
> 
> I'm an idiot for not going tonight. :hogan


I hate to say that I told you so, but :draper2

Also, where are all the geeks who were acting too cool to give a shit about the guy until last night? :mj4


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow.. Who knew talking like a 75 year old chain smoker and grabbing little boys out of the audience would be enough to get a huge reaction out of everyone..

The only reason people loved it is because goldberg is something new we haven't seen in a while.. If he decides to stick around people will turn on him within a few months.. Hell they will probably turn on him after his match with lesnar.


----------



## Big D 2 (Jun 12, 2016)

Goldberg has nothing on :hogan.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



KingCosmos said:


> That unscripted WWE 2K17 video game plug passion :kobelol


It was more like "let me get this shit out of the way so I can cut a promo".


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Big D 2 said:


> Well, for starters Goldberg is obviously going to win. That makes Lesnar 0-2 against him. Brock isn't quite the unstoppable force if he's been stopped two out of two times. This makes Lesnar look flat out bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why Goldberg doesn't want to wrestle just 1/2 dozen matches over a year's time. If he were willing to do so, I'd place the belt on him.


It absolutely does not make it obvious in any way shape or form that he's going to win. It makes a rational person question who will win. Lesnar is staying, and Vince clearly wants to give the streak rub to someone important. Goldberg is having his last match, and may get a good sendoff. 

The point is to make you not 100% sure who will win. Sting was certainly going to win against HHH.


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

Two things:

A) I don't like that he said Brock was last, because that automatically means he can't have any future matches afterwards, even if he wanted to. 
B) Too bad, Ryback is not with WWE anymore, because a backstage segment between the two would have been epic. Maybe even including a Gillberg appearance.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Good moment but could of been so much better with a better crowd. His intensity and passion was next level but the crowd was lame as hell barely got a pop as he came out. He got them to fire up after a while but still. Man that segment could of been amazing with a post mania crowd.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Good moment but could of been so much better with a better crowd. His intensity and passion was next level but the crowd was lame as hell barely got a pop as he came out. He got them to fire up after a while but still. Man that segment could of been amazing with a post mania crowd.


You deaf, mate?

50 year old has more aura than the whole roster.
50 year old cuts better promo than the whole roster.
50 year old gets five times the reaction of anybody on the roster.
50 year old' stock music has more oomph than anything on the roster.
50 year old made huge by WCW is biggest star on the roster.
50 year old ex-WCW star most likely will draw better ratings than the whole roster.

Fuck.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Erik. said:


> The only people on the roster who look like stars in comparison are:
> 
> Cena. Lesnar. Styles.
> 
> ...


Styles?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Good moment but could of been so much better with a better crowd. His intensity and passion was next level but the crowd was lame as hell barely got a pop as he came out. He got them to fire up after a while but still. Man that segment could of been amazing with a post mania crowd.


lame?

kay


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Goldberg segment on Youtube already has close to 2 million views on youtube.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I saw Goldberg at a grocery store in Denver yesterday. I told him how cool it was to meet him in person, but I didn’t want to be a douche and bother him and ask him for photos or anything.
He said, “Oh, like you’re doing now?”
I was taken aback, and all I could say was “Huh?” but he kept cutting me off and going “huh? huh? huh?” and closing his hand shut in front of my face. I walked away and continued with my shopping, and I heard him chuckle as I walked off. When I came to pay for my stuff up front I saw him trying to walk out the doors with like fifteen Milky Ways in his hands without paying.
The girl at the counter was very nice about it and professional, and was like “Sir, you need to pay for those first.” At first he kept pretending to be tired and not hear her, but eventually turned back around and brought them to the counter.
When she took one of the bars and started scanning it multiple times, he stopped her and told her to scan them each individually “to prevent any electrical infetterence,” and then turned around and winked at me. I don’t even think that’s a word. After she scanned each bar and put them in a bag and started to say the price, he kept interrupting her by yawning really loudly.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Froot said:


> I saw Goldberg at a grocery store in Denver yesterday. I told him how cool it was to meet him in person, but I didn’t want to be a douche and bother him and ask him for photos or anything.
> He said, “Oh, like you’re doing now?”
> I was taken aback, and all I could say was “Huh?” but he kept cutting me off and going “huh? huh? huh?” and closing his hand shut in front of my face. I walked away and continued with my shopping, and I heard him chuckle as I walked off. When I came to pay for my stuff up front I saw him trying to walk out the doors with like fifteen Milky Ways in his hands without paying.
> The girl at the counter was very nice about it and professional, and was like “Sir, you need to pay for those first.” At first he kept pretending to be tired and not hear her, but eventually turned back around and brought them to the counter.
> When she took one of the bars and started scanning it multiple times, he stopped her and told her to scan them each individually “to prevent any electrical infetterence,” and then turned around and winked at me. I don’t even think that’s a word. After she scanned each bar and put them in a bag and started to say the price, he kept interrupting her by yawning really loudly.



Dafuq kind of bullshit are you trying to sell us? fpalm

Didn't I read this same exact story a week ago about Jericho on Reddit? Word for word the same exactly story except replaced Goldberg with Jericho..


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Therapy said:


> Dafuq kind of bullshit are you trying to sell us? fpalm
> 
> Didn't I read this same exact story a week ago about Jericho on Reddit? Word for word the same exactly story except replaced Goldberg with Jericho..


looks like standard copy pasta


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> looks like standard copy pasta


Indeed.. A bit of Googling.. This CopyPasta seems to be a popular unfunny meme. I just saw one about Ryan Gosling..


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

I think you have Lesnar win with Heyman's help. Then Goldberg is outraged by the loss and wants a rematch that Heyman refuses. Then at Royal Rumble either Goldberg costs Lesnar a championship match or the Rumble or even put Lesnar as champion and Goldberg wins the Rumble as a surprise 30#. Then you have the third match at Mania.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

THAT WAS AWESOME


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ratings up 13% thanks to GOAT-berg, talk about draws lol, 1st time since football season started all 3 hours are over 3 million


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Never watched WCW. Never bought in to the Goldberg hype. That being said, it was an awesome moment for him and I'm happy he can have one last hurrah. Shame it's against two move Brock though. Hopefully Brock actually wrestles in this match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788455119226544128
That top-left image of Lesnar was actually in my head the whole time while Goldberg was talking.

I still have that game too, gotta play it soon.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Goldberg knows that Lesnar is a different specimen of a human being than he was back in 2004. I think Goldberg is quite happy to put over a legit fighter in Lesnar than just a 'Wrestler' Lesnar was in 04.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Well my childhood didn't returned yesterday, because I was actually in my teens when I started to watch WWE in 1994.
But Goldberg was always a favorite destructive badass, and I aprecciated for real the year he was in WWE. 2003.

WCW wasn't available to watch in my country back then.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Big E's laugh during Goldbergs entrance killed me off.


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

He is gold, and he is berg. He is Goldberg, he is goooooldberg.....

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

The Batman said:


> lame?
> 
> kay



Yeah lame. One of the biggest draws in the history of wrestling returns and he barely gets a better pop then Rollins as he comes out. Sure after a while they started chanting his name and whatever but overall that crowd was pretty bad.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Amazing segment. I got goosebumps when he made his entrance. I was super excited to see Goldberg back in WWE and his return didn't disappoint whatsoever. Very glad the crowd gave him such a big response, it was clear it meant a lot to him. Can't wait to see him back on Raw in a couple weeks.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

@The Batman I will give credit where credit is due. Goldberg's return was immense. Goldberg brought intensity, passion, personality, and the ass kicker yet 'warrior of the people' aura in this special moment. Goldberg did take me back to 1998 with his presence and he also did a fine job promoting one LAST fight with Brock Lesnar. The man is entitled to redemption and a final moment in the sun.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Got Goosebumps during his entrance , did a better job with the mic than i expected.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

MrEvans said:


> Big E's laugh during Goldbergs entrance killed me off.


Just another reason why The New Day need to fuck off, the insufferable cunts.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Clique said:


> @The Batman I will give credit where credit is due. Goldberg's return was immense. Goldberg brought intensity, passion, personality, and the ass kicker yet 'warrior of the people' aura in this special moment. Goldberg did take me back to 1998 with his presence and he also did a fine job promoting one LAST fight with Brock Lesnar. The man is entitled to redemption and a final moment in the sun.


It even surprised me if I'm honest. Pretty much everything was spot on and the man carried himself like he's never been away.

Intense, humble, gracious and all the things that make him special. WWE actually got something fucking right just when it needed to be, hopefully he had some input in his presentation too. Having him come out to his wcw music surprised me.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Great moment. Loved Goldberg from what I saw back in the day, I really enjoyed his return. :mark:


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Goldberg makes the rest of the roster look like a bunch of jobbers and the ratings prove it. Bad night last night if you were a fan of mediocre indy trash like Rollins, Zayn, and Owens and everyone else that is not even worth mentioning.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MrEvans said:


> Big E's laugh during Goldbergs entrance killed me off.


I ignored it the first time but every time I watch the replay I see that geek clowning off like an asshole when everyone else is admiring or applauding a legend walking before them..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MrEvans said:


> Big E's laugh during Goldbergs entrance killed me off.


It really sticks out like a sore thumb. He did something comedic too when Balor first showed up (when they were calling the wrestlers for the two fatal four ways) and I think it is something that Big E needs to address if he hopes to be taken seriously as a singles competitor. There is a time and a place for comedy and playing up your character but sometimes it is best to keep a low profile.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Dave Santos said:


> Goldberg segment on Youtube already has close to 2 million views on youtube.


When you watch that promo, you realize why wrestling got so big in the Attitude Era. I'm 35 so I expect pro wrestling to always be on that level - because that is how good it can be. That type of promo, intensity, no nonsense, no pandering for cheap pops, no hokey bullshit, just plain hyped up intensity. And back in the late 90s, you got that on every show. That is why the ratings were high. It was entertaining.

Compare that to now. No comparison.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The new shirt is badass..


----------



## thaaang (Jul 29, 2016)

So when will Brock face Goldberg in a match?

When will the contract signing be?

What will happen when Goldberg loses? Will he accept the defeat? Or will there be a rubber match between them? (rubber match = the third match if both wrestlers have a win).


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



mikehayman said:


> WTF was with Dunn/WWE producers having him come to the ring with his epic WCW theme and then have him leave to his shitty WWE theme? That was stupid!


I think they were hoping we wouldn't notice while flipping the channel once his segment was done. :lol



But damn....Did NOT....did....**NOT** expect Vince to bring the WCW theme out of mothballs there. Made the return epic like it should. Putting the WWE-bastardized version as his segment ended was "eh" for me since the impact of his return was made already so I was like "whatever". Unfortunately, going forward it's going to be that bastardized WWE-version 24/7. 

Oh well.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Therapy said:


> I ignored it the first time but every time I watch the replay I see that geek clowning off like an asshole when everyone else is admiring or applauding a legend walking before them..





Dolorian said:


> It really sticks out like a sore thumb. He did something comedic too when Balor first showed up (when they were calling the wrestlers for the two fatal four ways) and I think it is something that Big E needs to address if he hopes to be taken seriously as a singles competitor. There is a time and a place for comedy and playing up your character but sometimes it is best to keep a low profile.


Reminds me of the time Paul London smiled during a backstage segment when Vince's limo exploded. He got a lot of heat for doing that too. 

Check out 0:22.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Riddle101 said:


> Reminds me of the time Paul London smiled during a backstage segment when Vince's limo exploded. He got a lot of heat for doing that too.
> 
> Check out 0:22.


Was that Maryse at 30 seconds? If so She looks electric!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> Because he's a father?
> 
> Why are you so fascinated with larger text sizes?


He wasn't a father until he left.

:mj4


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

When his pyro went off I legit marked out in my chair, had tears in my eyes... GOD DAMN THAT WAS AWESOME.


----------



## Amongst Demons (Oct 19, 2016)

Segment was cool but hated Cole saying he was the greatest champion in WCW history seeing as he only held the title once. I get hyping him up but come on it's was some bs and could have been worded differently but whatever Cole is dumb anyways.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Now all we need to take me back to my youth is the next time Goldberg is in the ring, the lights go out and we hear thundering sounds and we see lighting effects, and suddenly Sting descends from the rafters, points the bat at Goldberg and says remember Slamboree 1999!!! I owe you Goldberg ! and walks off.

There we have our 2017 Royal Rumble main event.

Book it Vince !


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> Shane? Bayley? Brock? Bryan at WM30? CM Punk fake-out by Heyman on Raw in Chicago a few years back? Goldberg's pop is certainly up there though.


Goldberg's POP was more sustained throughout the segment. It was deafening. While the ones you mentioned did indeed have loud ass pops, they were there in the beginning but subsided. If you want to compare, use headsets. Its deafening (Goldberg's)


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

That was a cool return!!!

...but I have no faith in this company and I know wwe is gonna end up ruining it. Probably by booking a dumb finish like Randy Orton vs Brock @ Summerslam or having Randy interfering and attacking Brock @ Survivor Series


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

him hugging and kissing kids left and right was odd. way to stay in character goldberg. you're not running for president. crowd wasn't exactly going nuts when he came out. they just stared at him kinda like they do at roman reigns. shane got a way better pop when he returned.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I would say tho, i didn't exactly enjoy Cole's delivery and face when he said 'Goldberg' too much.

He tried to look serious whilst doing it to put the man over I'm sure, but it did look odd to me tbh.


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

im not a fan, i dont see the point of him coming back. But damn that was so awesome!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

It was an incredible, emotional return for Bill Goldberg. Gone for 12 years and the fans cheered him like he wrestled yesterday! WOW! Thank you, Denver!










- Vic


----------



## MoMoney786 (Aug 17, 2016)

IMO the pop goldberg got was comparble to when hogan came back in 02


----------



## alynxs (Oct 19, 2016)

Goldberg should win against Brock Lesnar.
Brock Lesnar needs to lose sometime. But if he win here, i doubt he will lose to anyone from current roster.
Beating Undertaker and Goldberg, squashing Randy Orton, Cena, Reigns and Ambrose is already too much.
So Lesnar needs to lose here, otherwise i don`t see anyone from current roster to win against Lesnar. And that will be boring, cause people will know the results of the matches with Lesnar involved and the nature of that match: squash with suplexes, F5s and few offense from that superstar.
There is another possibility. Lesnar to win here, making the feud 1-1, and Goldberg to win at Royal Rumble or Wrestlemania the final match of the feud. 
Even with Paul Heyman interference and a cheat Lesnar win, the booking will be incorrect in my opinion.
Things are simple:
Make Lesnar lose this match clear if it's the last match between the two, or make Lesnar win the match and give Goldberg the clear win in their last feud match.


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

survivor series - goldberg beats lesnar, lesnar injures him

royal rumble - the two meet in the royal rumble match and get themselves both eliminated

wrestlemania - lesnar cheats and wins

summerslam or ppv before - they are both in the elimination chamber match and both either leave the match or they eliminate each other

hell in a cell - last match in the cell which triple h interferes, hits goldberg with the sledgehammer and lesnar wins


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Jingoro said:


> crowd wasn't exactly going nuts when he came out. they just stared at him kinda like they do at roman reigns. shane got a way better pop when he returned.





So, how's the trolling coming along.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Batman said:


> I would say tho, i didn't exactly enjoy Cole's delivery and face when he said 'Goldberg' too much.
> 
> He tried to look serious whilst doing it to put the man over I'm sure, but it did look odd to me tbh.


Cole's never been the best at hyping big moments tbh. Should've brought back Michael Buffer to announce Goldberg's return.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Cole's never been the best at hyping big moments tbh. Should've brought back Michael Buffer to announce Goldberg's return.


Buffer charges a pretty fucking penny. No way they'd spend that, lol. It would have been LIT though.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Cleaner said:


> What does it say when a guy who was known for being an animal in the ring far above his promos comes out after being away for 12 years and out-promo's everybody else on the roster.


That he came up in an era where great was the status quo and didn't get noticed. People hate her but Stephanie can out promo anyone on raw but Jericho as can HHH or Foley when they want to. You could bring back a female act like Trish and give her a mic and 10 minutes and she would body Seth Rollins ten ways from Sunday if she wanted. It was something they all did well and knew how to do as character driven talents back them from the low card on up


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

The Batman said:


> I would say tho, i didn't exactly enjoy Cole's delivery and face when he said 'Goldberg' too much.
> 
> He tried to look serious whilst doing it to put the man over I'm sure, but it did look odd to me tbh.


That was the only my weak spot in the entire segment for me. He just can't sell important moments.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Aido Get Laido said:


> He wasn't a father until he left.
> 
> :mj4


So not having children makes one exempt from wanting to be a role model to them?

:imout


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> So not having children makes one exempt from wanting to be a role model to them?
> 
> :imout


Most wrestlers like being role models to kids. Most of them don't hug, touch, grab and parade all of the kids in the front row though.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Aido Get Laido said:


> Most wrestlers like being role models to kids. Most of them don't hug, touch, grab and parade all of the kids in the front row though.


He knew them. They were family and friends of his. But...ok?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> He knew them. They were family and friends of his. But...ok?


The kid on the opposite side of the ring? The kids in the front rows at the ramp?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> Fuck. That was actually awesome.
> 
> I'm an idiot for not going tonight. :hogan


Good that you didn't go, you'd be a downer and possibly ruin that great reaction he got :mj 

Sucks the match isn't set for Hell in a Cell. Would've been amazing to witness a Goldberg entrance live. I'm one of the few who think his WWE theme is just as good as his WCW one, they both sound epic.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Iron Man said:


> Good that you didn't go, you'd be a downer and possibly ruin that great reaction he got :mj


:rockwut


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The hugging kids comment. 

Dafuq? Rey Mysterio did it all the time. Bret Hart too just to name a few.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I had no real interest in Goldbergs return but that entrance and the whole segment was fucking awesome. Well done to WWE, great moment.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> If anything, it shows how shitty this roster full of Dean Malenkos really is.


Everyone wishes they were Dean Malenko. That guy didn't have say shit. His work spoke for him. If you can't love and avalanche back breaker there's something wrong with you.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Roman Reigns wishes he could have an iota of Goldbergs appeal


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

I still got chills when i think about it.

everything was perfect, from his entrance to this awesome promo and the AWESOME crowd.

Everything was REAL. We could feel it.

I am so happy that almost everyone here are positive about it. 

Thank you WWE and Goldberg for that great moment.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Truly one of the greatest moments of my life. I've been waiting for this for 12 fucking years and I'm still in awe of the fact that it's finally actually happened. Surreal.

DA MAN is back.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

This thread has gotten over 20 000 views in less than 2 days. That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> So, how's the trolling coming along.


it's not an attempt at trolling. when shane came out in his return the audience went ape shit crazy. when goldberg came out, everyone just stared quietly the same way they do for roman reigns who consistently gets killed for that same reaction. this is not childhood being relived allover again by no means.

we see an old guy who used to be goldberg walk out fully dressed fighting tears and for some reason pulling kids out of the audience and holding them up like trophies over and over again. hugging and kissing fans and kids. that's the greatest wcw world champion ever? he looked no different than trump holding up a black kid and kissing him for a photo op the other day.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Bill Goldberg Returns On Raw*



TheLooseCanon said:


> I would fire everybody on the roster and just hire Oldberg and Scotty Steiner to cut promos for 3 hours. Fucking owned Lame ass WWE.


That has a 141 & 2/3 chance of being a success.


----------



## MoMoney786 (Aug 17, 2016)

honestly this return has to be one the greatest moments in wwe history. it really is right up there for me and ive been watching since like 94. 
i bet it far surpassed what wwe and goldberg expected.. and BECUASE of this.. they should make goldberg win at survivor seriesif they can convince goldberg to stick around making lesnar type appearances til mania. maybe invest some time to put the title on him right before mania too and have lesnar win it back from him there. 

why put the title on goldberg? because i am suspecting goldberg is going to be a huge hit with the kids of today after that promo and he may sell a ton of merch.. if you give him a few months of mega attention then when he retires wwe will still have long term merch money because of how big a star the kids of today saw him as.

Im only saying all of this because of how epic this promo was. A promo like this can change all original plans


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter



> The return to WWE television of Bill Goldberg after more than 12 years in a largely unscripted segment led Raw to what is likely to be its biggest ratings against football this year.
> 
> While numbers were expected to be well up, they greatly exceeded expectations, as Goldberg was a strong male draw in particular from those aged 12 to 49, peaking with a 39 percent increase from last week, and last week was well above usual Raw numbers for the fall, among men 18-34.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Jingoro said:


> it's not an attempt at trolling. when shane came out in his return the audience went ape shit crazy. when goldberg came out, everyone just stared quietly the same way they do for roman reigns who consistently gets killed for that same reaction. this is not childhood being relived allover again by no means.
> 
> we see an old guy who used to be goldberg walk out fully dressed fighting tears and for some reason pulling kids out of the audience and holding them up like trophies over and over again. hugging and kissing fans and kids. that's the greatest wcw world champion ever? he looked no different than trump holding up a black kid and kissing him for a photo op the other day.


Except 8 year olds didn't tune in to watch Trump say "you're fired" they tuned in to watch, to the dismay of their parents, Goldberg spear some chump. They showed his entire entrance, even him walking before he was near the stage, they knew he was there, Shane McMahon was a complete surprise, just like the Dudleys, remember the pop they got? Massive. Chanting "Golddddberg" is also how they cheer for him. Dude was happy to be back and missed the fans, so he hugged them and made it very clear he was the babyface here, and Brock Lesnar should be the heel. 

You're missing the entire point, if it's not an attempt at trolling, you might as well lie and say it is because otherwise you look kind of silly, and sorely misinformed.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Crimson Mask said:


> Everyone wishes they were Dean Malenko. That guy didn't have say shit. His work spoke for him. If you can't love and avalanche back breaker there's something wrong with you.


His work was great, but he was not a draw.


----------



## Fluffkin (Feb 12, 2015)

Loving how the roster marked out for Goldberg during his walkout. Nice touch right there.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789118046354886656
:bjpenn


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

I am not sure, but didn't Big E said Goldberg was his favorite wrestler? His euphoric reaction was probably very genuine. lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Saw someone mention that on the Raw repeat on Sky today, they overdubbed his wcw theme with his WWE theme. 

So there is a chance he'll be reverting back to his WWE theme from now on.


----------



## Matthew Incredible (Mar 3, 2014)

I was pumped for this segment and it completely exceeded my expectations. I also like the fact that a 49 year old WCW creation is more over than anybody on that show, that should bring a smile to the face of all those who think WWE has sucked for years. 

There have been great points made on this thread already, but here are a few things that I took away from the segment:

1. Scripted promos suck and will never beat the real emotion of an unscripted promo.

2. I had forgotten how it felt to see a legitimate wrestling superstar. 

3. Having the "look" and the "IT" factor is way underrated in today's WWE. 

4. Being able to put on five star matches, while having no charisma and looking like you should be taking fast food orders is overrated in today's WWE. 

Too many vanilla midgets and not enough unique big-time attractions in today's WWE.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Can't believe the amount of people who are now suddenly marks for Goldberg. This is how and why WWE can keep pulling this shit. So many folks complain and complain about wanting better for the current guys and being over the legends coming back. WWE dangles the carrot in front of your faces and that's all it takes. I'm sure it was a cool moment for Goldberg and one of the more memorable moments on Raw this year but at the end of the day it's still Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar in 2016. Nobody benefits from this match taking place. Nothing changes when this match is over. There's nothing on the line in this match. There's no reason to care about it. And it's very likely that it's going to completely fucking suck. 

I didn't care last week, I didn't care this week and I won't care next week. Why bother?

The only thing this segment seemed to do is highlight just how lacking the current guys are in terms of larger than life personalities. Whether it's physical presence, mic skills, intensity, whatever. Goldberg made 90% of that roster look like geeks and he's 49 years old. Not good.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Goldberg was intense and delivered with his promo. Don´t want him to lose to Brock though. Hope there`s messy end to the match, maybe outside interference or Goldberg Spearing Lesnar through Barricade so neither of them wins and both get counted out? Im fine with the F5 through announce table with same result.

My Point is both need to look strong after the match and neither 1 takes the pin.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Starbuck said:


> Can't believe the amount of people who are now suddenly marks for Goldberg. This is how and why WWE can keep pulling this shit. So many folks complain and complain about wanting better for the current guys and being over the legends coming back. WWE dangles the carrot in front of your faces and that's all it takes. I'm sure it was a cool moment for Goldberg and one of the more memorable moments on Raw this year but at the end of the day it's still Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar in 2016. Nobody benefits from this match taking place. Nothing changes when this match is over. There's nothing on the line in this match. There's no reason to care about it. And it's very likely that it's going to completely fucking suck.
> 
> I didn't care last week, I didn't care this week and I won't care next week. Why bother?
> 
> The only thing this segment seemed to do is highlight just how lacking the current guys are in terms of larger than life personalities. Whether it's physical presence, mic skills, intensity, whatever. Goldberg made 90% of that roster look like geeks and he's 49 years old. Not good.


lol How you people are bitter with Goldberg's return because he made the roster look like shit? 

If they are shit, they are shit... It's not going to change with him being on the show or not.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheFackingCrow said:


> lol How you people are bitter with Goldberg's return because he made the roster look like shit?
> 
> If they are shit, they are shit... It's not going to change with him being on the show or not.


I'm not bitter. I don't give a shit if he's there or not because I didn't watch on Monday and haven't watched in weeks. I watched a quick catch up video on youtube and it took me all of 5 seconds to see that he's still got that aura about him that just so happens to make a lot of the current guys look like geeks. I wasn't blaming him for that so I don't really know what point you're trying to make here. When I say that it's not good I mean that it's not good for _them_...the current roster guys.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I appreciate all the likes I'm getting on a post that maybe 20% of was actually done from my account in a thread I didn't actually start. :duck


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

I swear the Goldberg marks are the same people that didnt want him to come back in the first place.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I know this is uploaded online, but wasn't sure if WWE had overdubbed it
with their WWE theme, as i saw the WWE logo. So here it is from the live broadcast

x4yezfh_


----------



## MoMoney786 (Aug 17, 2016)

goldberg sunk the titanic


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Krokro said:


> Except 8 year olds didn't tune in to watch Trump say "you're fired" they tuned in to watch, to the dismay of their parents, Goldberg spear some chump. They showed his entire entrance, even him walking before he was near the stage, they knew he was there, Shane McMahon was a complete surprise, just like the Dudleys, remember the pop they got? Massive. Chanting "Golddddberg" is also how they cheer for him. Dude was happy to be back and missed the fans, so he hugged them and made it very clear he was the babyface here, and Brock Lesnar should be the heel.
> 
> You're missing the entire point, if it's not an attempt at trolling, you might as well lie and say it is because otherwise you look kind of silly, and sorely misinformed.


it's the truth though. shane got a bigger pop than goldberg and it was a way more memorable moment cuz of how organically fun it was. goldberg was just odd. i kept thinking why is he hugging people and kissing and picking up random kids for?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Jingoro said:


> it's the truth though. shane got a bigger pop than goldberg and it was a way more memorable moment cuz of how organically fun it was. goldberg was just odd. * i kept thinking why is he hugging people and kissing and picking up random kids for?*


*

*

Because he missed the fans and the business in general, and the random kid he picked up, hugged and kissed was his son so it made sense.


----------



## MoMoney786 (Aug 17, 2016)

goldberg can kill two stones with one bird


----------



## MoMoney786 (Aug 17, 2016)

goldberg once played a game of russian roullette with a fully loaded magnum, and won


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> Because he missed the fans and the business in general, and the random kid he picked up, hugged and kissed was his son so it made sense.


:lmao which show were you watching? Goldberg picked up/kissed/hugged like 3 other kids before he even got to his son.


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

i knew he was a pervert


----------



## adventurous (Sep 4, 2016)

MoMoney786 said:


> goldberg once played a game of russian roullette with a fully loaded magnum, and won


hahaha


----------



## adventurous (Sep 4, 2016)

btw he is just gonna have this one match?


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

"Childhood back for one night"

He basically rarely talked, his matches would last 1-2 mins, you just remember his entrance let's be honest..


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

The.Great.One said:


> "Childhood back for one night"
> 
> He basically rarely talked, his matches would last 1-2 mins, you just remember his entrance let's be honest..


Yawn. Got anything original besides your ignorant, small minded comment?


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

Zigberg said:


> Yawn. Got anything original besides your ignorant, small minded comment?


Promo was good, let's see how the match itself goes


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I was in 1986. I guess Goldberg's run could be technically considered my childhood, but I was already late teens when he came to the WWE for the first time.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Goldberg posted an arm shot on instagram. Looks like he is putting on some size.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BL_q_EbAurT/


----------

